# 85hp diesel engine conversion candidate: 13" series DC?



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm doing some prep work for an upcoming project. It's converting an 85hp tractor (Deutz DX 85) to electric.

The rated torque output of the existing diesel engine is estimated to be about 250 Nm, or 185 ft/lb (from a similar engine spec sheet). 

The rated speed of the existing engine is 2800 RPM max, but apparently 2000 RPM is the target speed for correct PTO speed for implements.

I was thinking of going for either the Kostov K13 or a Warp 13 to get the torque required (the Kostov is 138 Nm at 315A continuous, and is significantly cheaper than the Warp 13). The max rated RPM of the Kostov is 4500 at 250v. That, coupled with a 2:1 reducer, should give about 270 Nm at 2250 RPM.

I'm also thinking of using a Soliton Jr controller.

Does the above motor selection (a 13" series DC motor) look reasonable?

And do Kostov still make/sell motors? There doesn't seem to be much response from them and I haven't seen much activity here on the forums about them.

Thanks in advance,

Duncan.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

GOOD LOGIC and choice of size. Kostov is bulgarian, and importers are nowadays rare.

The warp seems to be a bit stouter for performance, the Kostov is typical coldwar russian style endurance. (I am running one)


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

DMA said:


> Hi all,
> …
> I was thinking of going for either the Kostov K13 or a Warp 13 to get the torque required (the Kostov is 138 Nm at 315A continuous, and is significantly cheaper than the Warp 13….


 There is a good reason why the Kostov is significantly less expensive than the WarP. I had a K-11 self-destruct after 40k miles in my Electric Jetta conversion. I ended up replacing with a W-9.
You get what you pay for…

BTW a 13” motor in a tractor conversion is probably overkill.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Duncan
Are you actually going to use that much power?
Continuously?
To do what?

If you are I think even a 13 inch will need some additional cooling - my 11 inch is only rated at 10Kw


----------

